# Icsi in Rfc?????



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what happens in Rfc with regard to treatment? I got my offer of treatment for march. We had bloods taken last week for HIV etc and I now have af so gave my treatment plan forms in.  What happens now Do we have to wait for them to write to us and what happens next It's a bit strange cause we dunno what's happening, do we actually start this month or is it next month. Any info wud be much appreciated


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi sparkle

i started on day 21, they send you a letter to come for your schedule and collect your drugs, but don't expect too much notice for that, i think i only had a weeks notice when i got the appointment.
i think i was at the RFC on the Friday and started my sprays on the sunday.

hope that helps a little 

Gilly xxx


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks gilly   does everyone start on day 21? Sorry for all the questions   blew you some bubbles for luck


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Sparkly

Im the same as Gilly We where up on the fri n started sprays 2 days later.. It will all fly in now. I cant believe how quick its gone already.
  

Babydust to you all

Jillyhen xx


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Ta jillyhen, blew you some bubbles for luck also


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi sparkly

i think the rfc only do 1  protocol so as far as i know, yes day 21 it is lol

i blow you some bubbles back

gilly xxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hiya sparklyme 
Im the same as you, have no flipping clue whats goin on 
im still waiting on af to show up, shes never regular anything between 25 & 35 days
was just wondering what you do with your hfea forms? did you keep the copy part & send the other part back? 
my nerves are all at me now... how you holding up cycle buddy??  xx
some bubbles


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Sparkly for the bubbles xx

Here is a wee


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Dannii_Doots said:


> hiya sparklyme
> Im the same as you, have no flipping clue whats goin on
> im still waiting on af to show up, shes never regular anything between 25 & 35 days
> was just wondering what you do with your hfea forms? did you keep the copy part & send the other part back?
> ...


Hi dannii, I got a letter from Rfc today to go for pre treatment appt. on 22nd. I brought my forms back to Rfc when af came. I asked at the desk if they wanted the hfea forms an they said for me to bring them with me at pre treatment appt but as I had them with me they would just take them now! So looks like I'll be getting going very soon so  it works. Any sign of af yet?? Blew u some bubbles for luck and loads of


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hello lovely 
af came on fri evening thank goodness so im just waiting on my planning appt now, the nurse did tell me i would start sniffing on day 21 which will be the 31st march. will you be sniffing? oh its getting so close now sparkly, how are you feeling about everything?? 
thanks for the bubble boost i so needed it


----------



## ineen (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi 

Can anyone help me please, Does anyone out there know what the acceptable bmi level for icsi is at rfc?

I'm about to start treatment next month and I have to go for my HIV bloods on Wed.

Praying for everyone who is walking this long road


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I just replied to you on the other thread.  It's 30 for NHS treatment and for private treatment they are more lenient.

Ax


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

for everyone who is goin thru this!!

wouldnt wish it on anyone..

had my EC today,couldnt get to my left ovary at all so any eggs there went to waste however they didnt get 11 eggs outta my right ovary so fingers crosses!!      to u all

Jenna xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

i mean they did get 11 eggs!!


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hello welcome & well done you  

fingers crossed for lots of embies tomorrow  did they say why they couldnt get to your ovary?? 
some bubbles for luck  x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey 

my bladder was in the way for some reason even though id used the bathroom before we started.they said 11 eggs from one ovary was good though so fingers crossed


Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

ineen

When we signed out nhs forms the bmi was 35, im not sure if it has changed yet but i do now that it may be 30 at some stage.

Sparkly & Dannii

What stage are you at now? 

Jillyhen x


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

11 is faaabbbb 
i would be delighted if i got that many  are you having icsi?

im starting on day 21 of this cycle which is the end of the month, flipping nerve wrecking


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey

yeah im havin icsi!!its scary stuff and thats why im lovin this site cos u get chattin to loads of ones who are goin thru same thing!!my friends have been great but it is hard for them to understand wat its like!!its the waitin that bugs me!!aww good luck pet!!in a perfect world we'd all get a BFP so all we can do is  

Jenna xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hi jillyhen 
woo hoo lucky 7
fingers crossed they are getting busy right about now 

af came on the 10th so waiting on my planning appt the its all systems go at the end of the month for DR
can you tell me how long you DR for roughly? trying to work out my dates  x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Dannii

Once you get your planning appt you start sprays quite close. I started sprays on the 13th Feb and inj started 4th March it goes so quick my cycle was less than 5 weeks.

I hope there is a lot of loving tonite in the lab for me and jen lol

Roll on 10 in the morning..


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

there will be plenty of   surely!!roll on 10.05am lol dont be keepin the line busy


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

i would safely say the call wont take long.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ineen (Sep 15, 2004)

Jillyhen - Thanks for the info   it's still at 35 or I may have problems, just had hiv bloods done yest so waiting on af to arrive now, should be starting next month at some stage.

Jenna - 11 is a fab number and it worked for me and I got my ds out of it keeping my fingers crossed     you'll be as lucky he was by icsi.

Danni-doots - i could be running just behind you if af plays ball   

Amanda - thanks for the info I'm on private treatment this time round so I'm     they are more lenient as I'm coming in just under bmi 35


To any I've missed


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all, well girls any word on fertilisation 

I think bmi is still 35

Well danni no word on ur planning apt? Mine is next Tuesday so reckon I should be startin to sniff next Friday. Haven't had to sniff before so this all seems a bit strange!

Hi to everyone else

Denise
     to u all x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey

couldnt only take from my right ovary and the got 11 eggs...7 fertilised so in for ET tomorro 

Jenna xx


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Fantastic Jenna   that all goes well for you tomorrow. That is a great number to have fertilised x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Sparky

I had 7 eggs and 4 fertilised, so all goin ahead for e/t tomorrow.

The sniffing is strange i thot i didnt get enough out and sometimes it went to the back of my throat then others it ran out really strange.. Just take it easy i had horrible mood swings and really snappy..Plus cudnt stop eating either which didnt do me any good lol.


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi jillyhen 4 fertilised is great. I only had 2 and got my wee baba. Thanks for the advice bout sniffing I'm sure when I start I'll have you all tortured  
Will keep you in my   for et tomorrow   then take it easy n let ur littleuns snuggle in x


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

How'd et go girls?


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey

ET went well..didnt feel a thing literally,2 embies on board and doc was very positive so im happy 

Jenna xx


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Fantastic Jenna they'll be snuggling in now, plenty of    and take things easy x

Denise


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Awww god i hope so denise...

still in agony though from EC but hopefully it'l pass soon!!how is all with u??

Jenna xx


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Alls well just waitin on my appt. Next week.  I was very sore and swollen for quite a while after my first ec, just take it easy and it is all worth it in the end. Will keep you in my   that in a couple of weeks we'll be hearing good news. Blew you a few bubbles to give you all the lucky 7's x


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hiyas 
got my planning appt through the post this morning its for the 30th March
im going to be sniffing too sparkly, seems really odd 
good luck girls on your tww


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Sparkly

I had 2 embies put back i tell you it was tender enuf but then i had been sore from e/c after a lot of poking and proding. 

Danni thats good news about your appt im sure you cant wait, you will prob start sniffing next sun..

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks jillyhen 
baby steps but def in the right direction...
did you ask for two embies to be put back at et? 
hope you are well


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Dannii

We did geta choice on hw many they where putting back in, the embryologist just said that they were putting the best 2 back in. we wanted that anyway.

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

ackk thats good jillyhen  
sparkly how did your planning appt go? it was today wasnt it? when do you start sniffing then?


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi danni, all went well I start sniffing on Friday for 4 weeks before startin injections am excited and nervous   how are u? U gettin excited bout ur appt. next week?  

Hi to Jilly and Jenna hope u's are feeling well and the 2ww isn't dragging keeping you's in my  

Denise x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey Denise

Im well thanks

2 ww not goin to bad,keepin myself occupied 
though im sure il not be sayin that this time next week..

im sure ur excited to get started..

hope it all goes well for ya!!

Jenna xx


----------

